# 26”x1 3/8” KENDA tire does not fit Schwinn 26”



## Drosentreter (Mar 21, 2022)

For Sale: 1 Unmounted 26”x1 3/8” KENDA tire does not fit Schwinn 26”
Looking for someone to buy me out of this tire for a loss of my own. You pay shipping. Brand new, but I did not read the fine print where it stated it doesn’t fit a standard Schwinn rim. Bought 2 tires, 2 tubes, and 2 rim strips for $50. Looking to gain just a little back(ruined the other tire when I mounted it on the rim). You are just buying this one tire, no tube, no rim strip. Please send this thread to anyone who might need this tire. I want it gone. Thanks, Dane


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 21, 2022)

See where the tires that you bought have the number *590 molded* into the sidewall ?

You actually need tires that have the number *597 molded* into them ....597 is a SCHWINN size


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 21, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> See where the tires that you bought have the number *590 molded* into the sidewall ?
> 
> You actually need tires that have the number *597 molded* into them ....597 is a SCHWINN size



That’s what I noticed when it arrived after I’d mounted the other one. Looking to offload this one for cheap to someone who needs it. I don’t have a use for it and plan on ordering 597’s


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 21, 2022)

FYI ....,the tubes and rimstrips that you bought = ( 590 ) will work just fine in the 597 tires / wheels


----------

